# World Voyageur



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just posted this on another thread, wish I had found this thread first! Oh well, her she is...the Japanese Paramount!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks for sharing - beauty


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous.  Love these high end Schwinn road bikes.  There's one in my future, I just know it.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 28, 2014)

The World Voyageur was much cheaper compared to the Paramounts. They were only produced for a couple of years because they began to compete with Paramount sales so Schwinn killed the model. Chrome lugs, early Dura Ace parts. Very cool bikes.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is my 72. When I got it someone had striped the orange paint off of it. That was probably a bit of a job.  I put new decals and bar tape on it. I was not sure when I first got it that I liked the paint being off since the chrome underneath the paint was not polished like a normal chrome frame but I have to say the longer I have it the better I like the look.


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Mar 19, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Here is my 72. When I got it someone had striped the orange paint off of it. That was probably a bit of a job.  I put new decals and bar tape on it. I was not sure when I first got it that I liked the paint being off since the chrome underneath the paint was not polished like a normal chrome frame but I have to say the longer I have it the better I like the look.




Looks pretty damn sexy to me!


----------

